# ANY ONE ELSES 5 month old crawling?????????????



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

ds2 jus turned 5 months yesterday and has been crawling ( well more like scooting around) for about 2 weeks now.

ds1 didnt crawl till 10 months,

is this normal or is he an x man???????

I should also mention HE IS HUGE

18 pounds already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And babbling


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Marcos just turned 6 months 2 days ago. About 3 weeks ago he got up on all fours. He'd try to move both hands at the same time and fall flat on his stomach and face. Since then he's been trying to crawl, and he's finally perfected it! A few days before he turned 6 months, he got his hands and knees working in the right order, and he's been motoring around ever since. An honest to Pete crawl!! And every day, he is doing something else. He can now also stop and get his butt under him to sit up; climb up the one step of our sunken living room







; and pull up to a standing position on any furniture with a hand hold. He is thisclose to cruising! Man, I thought I had months before I had to think about this stuff. Lula didn't cruise on furniture until she was 9 or 10 months, I think.

And he's tiny! I'm not sure he's 15 pounds yet. :LOL

There's such a wide range of "normal", but I do think this is on the early side. It's kind of exciting, though, isn't it?


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

My DS is one week shy of 5 months. He isn't up on all fours in the traditional crawl, but he gets around with the army crawl. For a while he would scream and cry out of frustration, but now that he can get where he wants to go, he's stopped screaming. He's also a big boy-at least 20 lbs. And he's been sitting unassisted since 3 1/2 months (but I think the fat rolls hold him up :LOL ).

I think 5 months is a *little* early to crawl, but it's not unusual.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Ds2 would sit up if we would stop wiggling so much.
:LOL He's up on all 4s and the .............ummm....humps







until he moves and sometimes he just goes flat on his tummy.'

Fat Rolls ITA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We call him the fat hobbit b/c he eats as much as a hobbit


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

I had a quick learner also. My kiddo was crawling at 4 months, climbing stairs at 5 months, and took her first step a week before 8 months old! Now, at 15 1/2 months, shes doing somersaults, jumping, and walking down the stairs.

I feel for you!! It's NOT easy watching a baby who is so quick with their mobility. Good luck! I think it's a little early, but certainly nothing to be concerned about (although, it may be a good time to lock the cabinet doors if you haven't already).


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Angelo started scooting/crawling at 4-5 months. My other kiddies were much older.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Beatrice gets the knees up but they slide back down again (hmm, I think we should try a towel on the floor instead of a blankie). She doesn't get up on the hands at the same time, though. She does scoot backwards an awful lot, and rotate on the belly. :LOL I think it won't be long. She's 4 1/2 mo.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

my first waited 'till 7 months to crawl, 11 months to walk.

kassi, my second, crawled fully by 5 months and walked skillfully at 7 months. every babe is different!

tabitha


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Sarah's been crawling since 5 months. I think she was 5 months and 1 week when she actually got moving, though she tried before then (ever since she was able to sit at 4 months.) Now, at 6 months, she's pulling up on the coffee table and couch and walking along them!!!!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

J was on all 4's at 4 months and fully crawling 3 days before he turned 5 months. He's almost 10 months and I expected he would be walking by now at the rate he was going but he is just starting to let go of things and stand unassisted for very brief periods of time.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

dd was crawling by then too. She was pretty wirey and lanky though. Ds did everything about a month later than her. Except the walking part!He is already walking, and started just before he turned 10 months, without holding on- it was more like close to 11 months.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

DD1 was a chunk and army crawled from 4.5 months-7 months, when she got up on all fours.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

David was up on all 4's rocking back and forth at 4 1/2 months old. He could move his knees but if he tried to move his arms, he would do a face plant. He started crawling 2 days after he turned 6 months old. He started crawling up the stairs at 7 months old. He is now 9 months old and starting to let go of the item that he is standing next to every now and then.


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

Shaunam - my babe is sounding just like yours. The frustration was intense about 2 weeks ago, but now all of a sudden he is scooty-crawling all over and is a happy camper again! He is also a big boy -22# at exactly 5 mos. So much fun to watch this sweet baby grow! :LOL


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Gracie crawled at five and a half months, but started rolling across the room from Point A to Point B weeks earlier. She took her first steps the week she turned eight months old. Rosie didn't crawl until she was eight and half months old.

It's fun.

He sounds adorable.


----------



## Annelina (Feb 16, 2003)

Nikolas took his first crawling steps at 4 months but didn't really get going until 5. At 5 months 2 days he pulled up to standing unassisted. Now at 7 months 1 day he is pushing a chair around and taking little steps, also he almost stands without support. I'm amazed. He's also the happiest baby in the block, always smiling. He's pretty skinny, he moves around so much that there is no chance to build body fat.

His big sister started crawling at 7.5 months and walked at 12.5.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Are you kidding me?!!! WOW!!!! That is amazing!

Kind of OT... for you mamas of VERY early crawlers (or rocking on all fours at 4 mos. etc.) do your kids have lots of tummy time? I feel guilty I almost never put ds (4 mos.) on his tummy b/c he's usually in the sling or on my lap and when he's not it's because I need him happy and distracted in the baby seat (e.g., when bathing the older two) not wailing on his tummy on the floor LOL.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

We're beginning to wonder if Molly will bother to crawl, she has perfected a scoot on her back and moves around the house at quite a good speed, she rotates her head a bit so she can see where she's going and just now while I was sitting here at the computer, I looked down and she was no longer under me on the floor but around the other side of the couch with her slinky fish in her mouth :LOL We have laminate floors so maybe that makes it easier to move around on your back--dh thinks she's gonna be a mechanic :LOL


----------



## Annelina (Feb 16, 2003)

Periwinkle, Nikolas slept on his tummy from very early on, I think that helped in early crawling. He had a very strong neck even as a newborn. He always liked tummy time because he could keep his head up pretty well.

I started putting him down on the floor when he was 6 weeks old because I have a toddler to attend to and because he liked being on the floor. He always slept in the sling until just recently, now he does not sleep much at all during the day. This boy is not a napper, he does not want to miss a second of the action.

Does anybody else have a non-napping early mover?


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Napping????? What's that?? Sounds interesting--if I can keep her still long enough maybe I'll convince her to give it a try :LOL :LOL


----------

